# Palit 9800GT No Limits !!!



## wolf2009 (Dec 9, 2008)

First of all the card , or refer to this thread . 

This is not a 55nm as i thought, alas. Its still 65nm. 












Tiger is still in his den 






Tiger is out






Beast Unleashed
















Back of the beast is where the fun is 







I have been playing around this card. Looks good. 

So I started to overclock it, and took a referrence overclock from one of the reviews. That didn't go very well. Driver crashed and all that, even corrupted my windows installation . 

Lately after about a month or so, I have given overclocking another go. 

So I have been playing FC 2 for 30-45 mins and testing out the overclocks. 

So it started with this 

*1

756/1890/1053​*






*Then

774/1944/1044
*​






Today

792/1998/1053​





This last one is FC2 Long ranch benchmark stable. So i still need to play FC2 on this. Will report back.


*All this is on stock cooler without any kind of MOD!

So do not try this without a PALiT cooler  

DISCLAIMER : PALiT is not responsible for making other cards envious  *

In case anybody needs info on the card


----------



## wolf (Dec 9, 2008)

nice dude, very nice.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 9, 2008)

well shoot thats hella higher than my old palit 8800GT. Nice OC man!


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice Wolf2009!  Name the card ketchup.. or catsup and mustard.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2008)

I think that PCB is identical to my 1GB 8800GT. I have the vmods when you are ready for them. lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 9, 2008)

It is close wile but I'm holding a Palit 8800GT in my hands right now. There are differences. A hole mess of stuff is missing on the left, and differences on the right. They have perfected the card even more from the 8800GT.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> It is close wile but I'm holding a Palit 8800GT in my hands right now. There are differences. A hole mess of stuff is missing on the left, and differences on the right. They have perfected the card even more from the 8800GT.



The important bits are the same, from what I can see. Like the power phase setup.


----------



## Binge (Dec 9, 2008)

That is ridiculously awesome!  I want to see what it can do in a bench environment plz!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 9, 2008)

That part more than likely is the same. 
----





This is what is different. There are changes all over the board.

Missed one only 3 black chips at the bottom dvi on the 8800

I missed a few things. I'll try and get a pic up ASAP....


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 9, 2008)

Wile I belive had a few better cores than me and would clock better. I would top out around 750 on air.

I think this was one of the not so good cards. IDK

This is not volt moded, but does have a phase on it.






Now I can take the GPU up higher around 830 with lower shaders, or the other way too. I dont have SS of that tho.....

The shader didn't go up or down as much as the core would tho. I went for the best of the two.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, impressive clocks there!  The best I did with my 512mb 8800gt was 750 / 1890 / 1080.  I haven't touched the clocks on this 9600gt yet.


----------



## wolf2009 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just wanted to let you all know, this latest OC is Vantage stable. 

Vantage score increased from 6470 to 7940


----------



## RadeonX2 (Dec 9, 2008)

love the looks of the card its only for US? Asia Palit 8800GT & 9800GT looks sh1t


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 9, 2008)

Gainward and there are a few other companies PALiT owns. BUT they are their own devions so they have different coolers at times.


----------



## Charper2013 (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice Card, Looks like a montage!


----------

